# DOES NOT POWER ON AT ALL?? MTH O 3 Rail 20-3412-1 PS-2 w/wireless drawbar



## jerrys2manytoyz (Dec 3, 2015)

Just got this beautiful MTH O - 3Rail Pennsy Q2, it is model # 20-3412-1 with the wireless drawbar. Problem with it is that when placed on the track it does nothing. No lights, No smoke, No sound, No movement, I am not really that familiar with the electronics on these engines, and I do not have the MTH DCS system (I know, it would make things a lot easier to diagnose the problem) I am not sure where to start to figure out the issue. The engine appears to have little to no run time, I think it was mainly displayed from the looks. So far I have used my charger to re-charge the possible dead battery, it made no difference. I am thinking that I should try swapping out the tender from another MTH engine with a wireless drawbar to see if the problem lies in the engine or tender electronics?? Then if the engine runs I at least know that it is not the issue?? Any thoughts? Jerry


----------

